

WorldChat.io: Chat with realtime translation - jamest
http://worldchat.io/

======
vfl0
Due to the massive amounts of spamming going on right now I think there should
be some sort of chat room system on there which allows you to create a room
and send the link.

Or you could even follow a similar idea to Omegle by pairing two people
together but make it so it pairs two people who speak in different languages?

------
octatone2
{{{message}}} in handlebars means that if someone one gets around your server-
side sanitization your client side is wide open to XSS ...

also, rate limit the users, this is thing is managing to crash chrome!

~~~
anonfunction
Working on it, any tips to keep entity encoding in handlebars without the
triple stash?

~~~
octatone2
Don't encode entities on the server side if you are using handlebars, it will
do that for you (that's the point of using {{}} it will make all user input
"safe").

------
obviouslygreen
I built a proof of concept for something like this for someone quite a while
ago... what he had that you desperately need is channels. This is entirely
useless with any amount of people (particularly when spammers can't be
controlled, which is just how the net is). Excellent idea, but it needs some
concept of segmentation to be useful.

~~~
anonfunction
Totally agree, let's make it happen! <http://github.com/mashape/worldchat>

------
ecto
I got through with this

    
    
      ';alert(String.fromCharCode(88,83,83))//\';alert(String.fromCharCode(88,83,83))//";alert(String.fromCharCode(88,83,83))//\";alert(String.fromCharCode(88,83,83))//--></SCRIPT>">'><SCRIPT>alert(String.fromCharCode(88,83,83))</SCRIPT>

------
shared4you
I choose the "German" flag. Does it mean that _I_ should type in German or
_others_ ' messages are translated to German? It's not at all clear from the
wording: "Choose your username and language to start chatting with the
world"... What if I want to type in English but read others' messages in
German?

~~~
ne0phyte
Both? It probably means that you write in German and other messages are
translated to your language (German).

That's the only thing that would make sense.

~~~
anonfunction
This is correct. Basically whatever flag you choose is what determines the
"From" translation language on your outgoing messages and the "To" language
for incoming.

------
anonfunction
Since I made this, I'm glad some people like it (and not surprised some don't)
but I'd love to answer some technical questions or hear any bugs / issues /
security holes you hackers might have found. Cheers!

~~~
C1D
It feels like I'm being spammed, there isn't enough time to read the messages
and its also getting flooded by people with the usernames flood and flooder.

~~~
anonfunction
Ya, I tried to implement rate limiting and failed, this was last night at 3am,
so let me try again. If you code you might be able to beat me to it:
<https://github.com/Mashape/worldchat>

~~~
C1D
I'm going out but when I get home I will see what I can do :) EDIT: I think
using websockets + node.js would be a better idea.

------
canthonytucci
TIL Frühstücksfleisch is german for "SPAM"

good job shutting that fellow down. Very cool little app.

edit:

well...maybe some kind of rate limit might help.

------
bryanashley
I wrote a very similar chat application using google translation, tech demo
here: <http://speak.ly>

~~~
anonfunction
Wow, yours is way better!

------
scottshea
This is not a feature request by any means. I suspect that this and
autocorrect would combine for some seriously funny international humor.

------
anonfunction
Alternate client: <http://montanaflynn.me/mashape/world-chat/>

------
ne0phyte
_ahem_ <http://i.imgur.com/3LnvN52.png?1>

~~~
anonfunction
Sorry. To be honest I didn't test on mobile and actually built the site using
a 24" thunderbolt display, thanks for the heads up!

